# [SOLVED] USB devices causing PC to blue screen



## clarky75

Hi All,

I have an issue with my PC. Its about 6 years old, and recently the HDD died. I brought a new HDD and all was good.

Now I have an issue where anytime I plug in a USB device, e.g printer, usb stick, external HDD the computer blue screens and restarts. the PC then just reboots and blue screens until the USB devices are removed, once removed the computer boots and functions as normal.

Previously the USB ports have been fine, I have tried all the USB ports on pc with similar results. Is this a driver issue or is this a faulty motherboard.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## vladimirb

*Re: USB devices causing PC to blue screen*

Hello there...

Go to Device Manager and expand *Universal Serial Bus Controllers*...
What do you see???
Which one Windows XP SP are you running on your PC???
Uninstall all *Universal Serial Bus Controllers*...
If you are running Windows XP or XP SP1, you will need USB drivers...
If you are running SP2 or SP3, just click on *Action* tab and choose
*Scan For hardware Changes*...
Would be nice to restart PC...

Also, de-check *Automatically Restart* and if next time you encounter BSOD, write numbers and provide us with informations...

Hope this will help you mate...
Report back please...


----------



## clarky75

*Re: USB devices causing PC to blue screen*

Hi Vladimirb,

Thanks for your response, its working !!!

Not sure what the issue was, seemed to be a USB driver issue. I am running Windows XP Pro with service pack 3. I basically did what you said, I removed the USB devices through device manager. Restarted PC, plugged in 2 usb devices both work fine.

I suspect I know what the issue was, I installed XP Pro with SP3, I think at that point the drivers were OK, I then had to install some drivers for my motherboard and chipset, one of these was a USB patch, I think this may have overwritten the good drivers that XP pro installed. In any case its working fine, I appreciate your prompt response and advice, it was much appreciated. Thanks alot
Cheers,
Clarky


----------



## vladimirb

*Re: USB devices causing PC to blue screen*

No problem mate...
I am glad you have sorted things right...
If you ever need help, visit us... ^-^


----------

